# Got a Turquoise Rainbow!



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought a Turquoise Rainbow today that I *think* is a female. Its young, 2-2.5 inches. I did some research online on how to sex them before shopping for one. Its front dorsal is doesn't quite meet the rear dorsal, its body is more torpedo shaped than some of the others, and the blue is more silvery than some of the others. I've heard the females tend to be less agressive, and I don't want any chance of aggression in my tanks. 

So what do you think? Male or female?


----------

